# Angel is now a real angel in Heaven :(



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Just lost one of my last 3 Female Bettas, Angel. I thought they were finally getting better... Guess not 

Bye Angel I will miss you :-(


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

awwgee, I'm sorry you are having all this girl trouble *hugz*


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry!! 
I just lost one too  she had columnaris and I thought that she was better, but I came home one night and she was dead on the tank bottom.
It really is a shock and sucks when you think they are finally better, and then you lose another.

Hopefully thats the last of the deaths though.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

I think Misty will die next because she looks like a pine cone very badly this morning :blueworry:


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

NOOOOOO!!!!!!! I'm so sorry about your girls. :-(


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

omg your poor thing you are having problems back to back, I hope you and your fish get better


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm sorry about your loss.
It's hard losing your babies...
<3


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

so sorry.sip.


----------

